# Women: Do you find smoking attractive?



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Use the poll, and post your personal opinions here.

I'm just doing this outta curiosity.

It won't let me edit the title, but this can apply to men too. I dunno why I just put "Women:"


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I smoke.

I wouldn't say smoking was attractive, but it definitely makes things easier. However, if a guy doesn't smoke, what's attractive is one who doesn't mind that I smoke, doesn't badger me about quitting, and doesn't judge me for it.

Like the guy I'm talking to now.
Doesn't even mind it in the car so long as the windows are down. c:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't appreciate smoking cigarettes so I would find it unappealing. But it wouldn't stop me from dating someone. As for smoking pot, it depends upon how much. If they're unmotivated and do nothing but smoke pot, then I probably won't want to hang around them too long.

It's not the pot that bothers me, it's the laziness.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

You have to be a non smoker to realize how disgusting that shit tastes when making out. Brushing your teeth or popping a chewing gum doesn't help you either. Just throwing that out there to all smokers.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I do find it somewhat attractive (I'm not sure why), but only in theory...I have asthma.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I can find the smell/taste of cigarette smoke to be a turn on, the first person I slept with was a smoker so I associate the smell with sex. The smell of pot I'm neutral on but I am not likely to go down on a penis'd person who smokes it regularly. It makes semen taste terrible. Really, truly horrible.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Erbse said:


> You have to be a non smoker to realize how disgusting that shit tastes when making out. Brushing your teeth or popping a chewing gum doesn't help you either. Just throwing that out there to all smokers.


 Before I started smoking, I actually enjoyed or didn't mind making out with people who smoked, depending on what they smoked.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte said:


> Before I started smoking, I actually enjoyed or didn't mind making out with people who smoked, depending on what they smoked.


I can't smoke and I find the feeling in the throat and taste rather disgusting. It depends on how heavy a smoker you are I figure, though, licking an ashtray isn't my definition of fun.

That isn't to say smoking was a red flag per se, but if I had the choice between a you tasting like an ashtray, and a you not tasting like one chances are both would choose the same option here :laughing:

EDIT: Is despise "expensive" whisky / scotch for that very reason as well. Tastes like liquefied tabac.


----------



## PistolShrimp (Mar 19, 2011)

I never would date someone who smokes cigarettes unless they were actively trying to quit. Coming from a family with a history of all sorts of cancer, I'd like to keep my risk as low as possible, and therefore find a smoking habit to be a huge turn-off.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

That is the biggest turn-off for me by far. I'm not very judgmental about most things; you could be a one-legged circus freak with schizophrenia and I'd still take that over a smoker any day (also, sounds much cooler am I right?) My dad was a smoker and I always found it repulsive. I've been kissed by a guy who was smoking pot and it was absolutely disgusting. I have a very sensitive nose and really cannot stomach being around people who even slightly smell like tobacco, although I don't find the smell of marijuana offensive, only the taste.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't smoke _cigarettes_, so those are naturally a turnoff.. the smell is groady.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I find it unattractive, but with that being said, if I fell for someone who did smoke either, I could get over it. It's not one of those things that is a deal breaker for me. I'd rather them not though.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I put attractive for pot, and unattractive for cigarettes, although many of my friends and past romantic partners have smoked both.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Some manly men can pull off smoking cigars and making it look good. Otherwise, not attracted to it and not put off by it either (since I do smoke)


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I smoke on and off,it's a turn on for me when women do it.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Total turn off. The smell and taste are horrendously awful. Also, given what we know about the health aspects, this sort of behavior screams "denial", "apathetic", or "stupid" - none of which I care to have anything to do with. Of course at my age, I have had the "benefit" of watching smokers die from lung cancer or end stage respiratory failure. Neither could possibly have been worth it.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Erbse said:


> I can't smoke and I find the feeling in the throat and taste rather disgusting. It depends on how heavy a smoker you are I figure, though, licking an ashtray isn't my definition of fun.
> 
> That isn't to say smoking was a red flag per se, but if I had the choice between a you tasting like an ashtray, and a you not tasting like one chances are both would choose the same option here :laughing:
> 
> EDIT: Is despise "expensive" whisky / scotch for that very reason as well. Tastes like liquefied tabac.


 ... I was just pointing out how you kind of encompassed ever non-smoker in that statement.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to clarify that when I mentioned smoking pot as something attractive, it is mostly because pot is associated with the kinds of guys I get along with. There is nothing specific about the act itself that attracts me. I just like free-thinking, creative, idealistic, intelligent, relaxed, spontaneous, authority-challenging, thoughtful, peaceful hippie types, and they usually smoke it.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I find all smoking unattractive. I can tolerate if my friends smoke, but it is a huge turn off for romantic purpose. 

When I was in university, there's this guy I had a HUGE crush on with. He's cool, sexy, intelligent, athletic, funny, rich, humble, and he has a very sexy voice. Girls were crazy about him. The only thing that stopped me from approaching him was because he's a smoker. So we remain friends.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

No. i find it a repulsive habit.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I smoke cigarettes occasionally and I don't really mind of other people do, so long as they don't chain smoke and shit. I don't exactly find it attractive, though. I'm also a stoner and I think smoking weed is attractive. It's something I enjoy doing, it makes everyone feel good. Sure, red eyes aren't attractive, but I think stoned smiles are cute. I also love the stoner snicker.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

While most of the guys I have dated were smokers of one kind or another, the only time I found it revolting was when any time anywhere near you the smell just wafts up your nose and you can't get rid of that smell for the rest of the day. People who smell like that are obviously doing it too much for it to be that intolerable.

I agree with Fizz, I've known and dated the lazy stoner too, and it's no fun. I'm pro pot btw. Stoned sex too is awesome for me not to like this type more


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Well, I wish the guys I care about would stop smoking (pot & cigarette) because they're dangerous D:

However, there has been an occasion when I found it attractive. But it wasn't the act of smoking itself that was attractive. What I found attractive was how the act reminded me that guys often really do live in a different world, where they tend to be reckless and more physically self-destructive.

Yeah, I don't know why that last one is attractive >___>


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have dated smokers and doubt that I ever will again.
I think that you're a great person.
And I know that it's shallow that I can't get past the smoking.
Unfortunately, even the smell of cigarette smoke (current or stale, on the person's body, clothing, and hair) makes me feel very sick. I cough, sneeze, and have trouble breathing. Since I've survived pneumonia two times, anytime I feel as if I don't have enough air, I get panicky.. 
I don't think that it's really fair for me to insist that a man quit smoking just for me. He has to want to do it for himself.
But I have to think of my health.
But I would say to you, in turn, don't judge women only on their looks. You might find someone special out there who is just average looking or maybe less than average looking. Look at what's inside of her, not just at the outside.
Best wishes to you.




Aßbiscuits said:


> It's surprising how if this was fifty or sixty years ago you'd all think differently. Shows how influenced we are, even our most intimate preferences are affected by the people around us. But what's more surprising is the fact some here have claimed they'd never date a smoker. What elitism. What, you're better than smokers?
> 
> I smoke but you probably will never get to date someone like me. Someone who loves you whole-heatedly, would never cheat, is extremely considerate of other's feelings when aware of them, is able to think for themselves, treats their loved *one* like a princess, is selfless and loyal, confident, honest, rational, directed, fair-minded, fun, seldom turns down sex, adventurous, generous, decisive, reliable, consistent with feelings (meaning _not fickle_) and I'm someone with a sense of humour. I also would never smoke indoors and I freshen my breath frequently. I can tell you from experience, you won't meet many people who have innate traits like mine which are very important to a relationship. But fuck it. I smoke, too bad, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think smoking cigarettes is attractive at all. Seems like a pretty stupid thing to do if you ask me...Paying an arm and a leg for cancer.

Smoking pot is more neutral with me as long as its done in moderation. Though it's still damaging and I'd rather see people vaporizing it to get the benefits without harming their lungs.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I find smoking attractive, especially if it's pot.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I personally don't mind a woman who smokes. Smokers are usually more easy to get into bed than non-smokers.


----------



## jazhandz (Jun 24, 2011)

If a hot guy is smoking a cigarette,it's kinda a turn on.I don't really know why.But smoking pot is eh--everyone in my area smokes that mary jane so it's whatever to me.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

I smoke all kinds of stuff. But I hate cigarrettes. I only smoke it if there's nothing else.
Since I mainly smoke dokha (arabian tobacco) with a midwahk pipe. And shisha but I used to smoke it alot. Space is smoked occasionally along with h4sh and stuff. I think my lungs are already black, I've been smoking for about 5 years now. I'm going to quit when I get to England, hopefully. And also, I kissed a smoker when I was 13, it was incredibly disgusting so I do know...
I don't smoke to look cool or anything, it's more of a personal thing and I don't think it's attractive if guys/girls smoke either. It doesn't matter...


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Well, I personally don't mind a woman who smokes. Smokers are usually more easy to get into bed than non-smokers and are more likely to take it in the ass. I mean think about, if she doesn't put the ciggerette in her mouth she needs something to put in her mouth. That's why I don't mind smokers.


Oh my god. I cannot believe you said that. GTFO now, that was horrible. D: You callous whore.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Oh my god. I cannot believe you said that. GTFO now, that was horrible. D: You callous whore.


Lol, you haven't had the pleasure of meeting me yet, have you my lovely lady friend? My name is "The Great One". I'm pleased to make your aquaintance. I'm deeply sorry if my comments have offended you. However, it is true, in general women who smoke tend to be more sexually promiscous than women who don't.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Lol, you haven't had the pleasure of meeting me yet, have you my lovely lady friend? My name is "The Great One". I'm pleased to make your aquaintance. I'm deeply sorry if my comments have offended you. However, it is true, in general women who smoke tend to be more sexually promiscous than women who don't.


It actually made me laugh since it was unexpected. lol the Great One, hahahhahahahahahhahaha.
No wayyyy. I don't think smoking has anything to do with how promiscuous a female can be. So, are you saying males that smoke have a higher sex drive than males who don't? Or does it apply for females only?
Also, it was just strange the way you worded it. O_O shocking but funny.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> It actually made me laugh since it was unexpected. lol the Great One, hahahhahahahahahhahaha.
> No wayyyy. I don't think smoking has anything to do with how promiscuous a female can be. So, are you saying males that smoke have a higher sex drive than males who don't? Or does it apply for females only?
> Also, it was just strange the way you worded it. O_O shocking but funny.


No but there actually have been studies on the subject that correlate smoking with a higher probability of sexual promiscuity. It's just a theory though.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

What would be so attractive about someone knowingly killing themselves? I mean, really? I wouldn't date someone who smoked. It just creates smelly problems. Ew.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

It doesn't have that big importance. But smoking, in some people, is very sexy. It can be very sexy. There's something about smoking people that I find sexy, let's say. But it really doesn't matter.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't smoke,but my current partner does although he is trying to quit.I grew up with a father who smoked.I don't find it to be particularly attractive but don't think that I should be telling people what to do with their lives.My partner has been smoking for over 30 years and I just accept that as being a part of who he is.He smokes pot on the very rare occasion too and this does bother me a little,only because it isn't legal in our part of the world,but it is mainly for pain relief as he was injured severely in an accident several years ago.


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

Cigarettes are a deal breaker. 
They're expensive, they stink like hell, and I imagine they don't taste much better on someone's breath, not to mention the health detriments just from being anywhere near a smoker.
Everything about them repulses me. Additionally, just the thought of someone being dependent on something so vile is a turn-off.

I've never actually been around been pot.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Lol, you haven't had the pleasure of meeting me yet, have you my lovely lady friend? My name is "The Great One". I'm pleased to make your aquaintance. I'm deeply sorry if my comments have offended you. However, it is true, in general women who smoke tend to be more sexually promiscous than women who don't.


I can buy that. There's usually some major differences between girls who smoke and those who don't.


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

There's nothing sexy about lung cancer.


----------



## rheanne (Jul 9, 2011)

gag me with a spoon... the smell, the smoke, the headache, the yellowing of teeth, clothes, walls, furniture, etc., the way it clings to your hair and seems to seep through your pores... ugh, so gross and unattractive to me.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

A few of my ex's used to smoke cigs. Underneath it all, I thought they kinda looked hot standing there and smoking even though I'd run over and rip it up. Thoughts of tobacco and tar compelled me to shred whatever was left.


----------



## consultant_girl (Oct 17, 2013)

The biggest turn off. Ever. 

Also more so of a turn off for me because I worked for a law firm training expert witnesses for tobacco lawsuits... Tobacco companies are the worst possible corporations to give your money to. I find it SO hypocritical that all these anti-establishment, fuck-the-man types smoke. Not to mention it smells absolutely horrible.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I find all smoking unattractive. However, I've recently discovered that my obsesion and attraction to husky voices is very frequently conected with smokers, thing which I really don't like.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't really care or have an opinion - but I must admit when I see James Dean smoke it's pretty hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

It looks hot, but it doesn't smell hot and its unhealthy. Thats my view on it. I don't really find it attractive or unattractive.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Meh. I am not a huge fan, but it's not a "deal breaker." I like an occasional puff.


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

There is nothing attractive to me about engaging in an activity that decreases brain cells, shortens life span, rots teeth, and puts a ginormous hole in one's wallet. It's simply impractical.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

(cigs) Dealbreaker - way too much of a hassle.


----------



## Kate Bishop (Feb 6, 2015)

Smoking is really disgusting and super unhealthy. Plus, smokers smell really bad (at least I think so). So nope, definitely not an attractive trait.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

I find it extremely attractive for a man to be able to have responsibility enough to smoke MJ and get shit that needs doing in life...Many don't-....just want to sit around and get high all day. Recreational use should not be a lifestyle, but something you have the self-disciplne to do occasionally...not from dysfunction...but those are few and far between. 

Live music fests, playing video games, gardening, cleaning out the car with some music blasting, going to the park..being active is the key. You do the shit you have to do in life...THENN you can smoke...not the other way around.

Pretty sick of guys who cannot be grown-ass men and realize that simple fact. ppfft..I don't need any more children to raise.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't have a vag but for me it depends. At least visually. Some people look incredibly fucking sensual when they smoke, regardless of their sex. Like you wanna _be _that cig yah know? I've been around smokers my entire life as both my parents and both my older sisters and most of my uncles and aunts smoke so I may have been inured somewhat from the 'GET YOUR CANCERSTICK OUTTA MAH FACE!' thing. I also tried smoking for a while but I think I did it wrong because the smoke kept flowing into my eyes and _that _was pretty unpleasant. Plus it really is horrible for you.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

No, it's about as attractive as someone rolling some dung and sticking it in their face.

Not only is it the biggest turn off ever, my opinion about them is forever changed.


----------

